# Cropped sunset....whadya think?



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I previously posted an uncropped version but wife didn't like it. She likes this one better.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*uncropped original*

uncropped


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i prefer the cropped as well. the tree clutters it for me. Where is that? looks like it is about time to break out the lights and gigs....


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I have to agree with your wife on this one. I like the cropped one better myself. Is that a mullet I see jumping in the background? Nice image.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Cropped is better. Better listen to her. Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cropped is better. The grass seems like part of the scene, but the tree just looks like unintended clutter. It is a very nice picture. Sunsets can be hard with the backlighting, and you did justice to this one.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Less sky and more water better also besides the tree.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i like how the crop has brought the main subjects closer to the foreground. then the eyes are engaged by the reeds in the water and the beautiful sunset.

so, was it a fish or a tree limb, and did the boat stay out long?

rosesm


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is a sunrise at High Island I took about a month ago of my wife...










And my sunset pic of my buddy in Rockport...










Ty


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*No it was not a mullet.....*

It was a stupid stick...messed up this image.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

very very nice


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What Stick?


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Composition*

Heard it said you never put the horizon in the middle of your pic. Using the rule of thirds, here is your picture.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Both are great! You're right, the cropped photo looks cleaner...Great work!


----------



## snookdude (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is one I took. I think it's was pretty cool.


----------



## snookdude (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is another one.


----------

